# Corian Blanks



## Rockytime (Jul 26, 2014)

I have some 1/2" Corian pieces I would like to use as pen blanks. I know there will be a seam showing when gluing the 1/2" pieces together. However, what adhesive can I use to bond them together? I am wondering if CA or epoxy would be appropriate. I have pieces that are approximately 4X6". I would like to bond them and then cut them into blanks 1X1". Is anyone using Corian for other that making bushings?


----------



## lorbay (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes you can use CA and Capt Eddy has a YouTube video #77 on this. He laps the 2 surfaces and the line is almost invisible.
Lin


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jul 26, 2014)

What color is the Corian?

If it is one of the speckled species, and if done correctly, then as mentioned already, the seam will be almost impossible to find.

If the color is one of marble like ones with meandering streaks in it, the seam will probably be detectable, but not necessarily all that bad.

I made hundreds of Corian pens for the company I worked for a while back.

Bill


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 26, 2014)

I would think cutting the Corian to pen blank size before gluing would be best. You want total glue coverage between the two pieces so there is no gap.
I would guess medium CA  and clamp should work. Clear...not yellow epoxy would be my next choice.
Back in the 90's as a Corian fabricator, we had Corian joint adhesive which was colored to match the sheets of material. It was a resin and catalyst two part mix.

Good luck!


----------



## bjbear76 (Jul 29, 2014)

I use different colors of corian for segmenting.  I rough sand the sides that get glued together, wipe the dust off, thick CA and clamp.  The only issue I've had is in drilling....go slow and keep the drill bit cool.  Sometimes I'll add a slice of aluminum (pop can) between the pieces of corian.


----------



## George417 (Jul 29, 2014)

lorbay said:


> Yes you can use CA and Capt Eddy has a YouTube video #77 on this. He laps the 2 surfaces and the line is almost invisible.
> Lin




I've used this method also and the seam is virtually invisible. Made a great pen

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jul 29, 2014)

Les, corian is great material for pen blanks and cheap. The variety of colors is great as well. Have heard that there are a good side (smooth) and a bad side. Use the smooth side. Wipe with ethyl alcohol, dry it , apply medium CA glue, rubbing the two pieces together. Before the glue dries pull the pieces apart to see that the glue is evenly distributed. Then clamp the two pieces together. Accelerator will speed up the drying process but I would wait at least 15 minutes for it to cure.

The 1/2" by 1/2' pieces that are most readily available work great on slim line pens and are quick to make. Good luck with yours.
______________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 29, 2014)

Tou might check with a local maker of corian countertops I believe they have a special glue they use that gives you a virtually invisible seam....


----------



## Edward Cypher (Jul 29, 2014)

I've used the half inch pieces for pendants.  Works well.


----------



## Krudwig (Jul 29, 2014)

Smitty mentioned a special glue. I have done solid surface material in the Wilson Arts brand called Gabralter and the glue is a two part epoxy that is color matched to the material and must be like the 5 minute variety cause it set up real quick and is as hard as the material your working. It comes in the size of a caulking tube with two parts and a sprecial spiral mixing tip and uses a high dollar caulking shaped gun and runs about $40 - $50 a tube but one tube will normally do the entire kitchen. You are supposed to put the glue in a plastic bag and store refrigerated to keep it from becoming unusable. Sanding the corian or other solid surface material is crucial to the bonding! You have to get all the shine off the pieces you want to glue and remove all the dust with denatured alcohol before gluing. I have used ca glue on it and it works well but think the 5 minute epoxy will work too just be sure to sand well and remove any dust. It even glues well to wood.


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 29, 2014)

Many, many thanks to the replies and suggestions about Corian. I have several pieces and expect to get more when the new counter top is installed.
Kindest regards, Les


----------



## plantman (Jul 30, 2014)

Rockytime said:


> Many, many thanks to the replies and suggestions about Corian. I have several pieces and expect to get more when the new counter top is installed.
> Kindest regards, Les



Les; Don't forget to tell them you want the sink cutout !!  Jim  S


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jul 30, 2014)

Krudwig said:


> Smitty mentioned a special glue. I have done solid surface material in the Wilson Arts brand called Gabralter and the glue is a two part epoxy that is color matched to the material and must be like the 5 minute variety cause it set up real quick and is as hard as the material your working. It comes in the size of a caulking tube with two parts and a sprecial spiral mixing tip.




The Corian joint adhesive is not actually an epoxy, but rather a Methyl Methacrylate resin that cures rock hard. It's sort of like liquid Corian until the hardener is introduced. Corian is also an acrylic product, so they form a strong bond. CA is also a type of acrylic and works extremely well for bonding Corian / Gibraltar / Staron / Hi-Macs / etc.


----------

